# Adding mark 3 to garage?



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

Sorry not done a thorough search on whether this has been brought up before but tried to update to Mark 3 but nothing to pick on drop down; only seems to go to Mark 2.

Any plans to update?


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi, are you talking about under "Create new vehicle" > under Model?

-Marie, Community Support


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

TTFAdmin said:


> Hi, are you talking about under "Create new vehicle" > under Model?
> 
> -Marie, Community Support


Yup can't seem to find mark 3 when I tried to add.


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

We can add in a new model. Would it just be labeled as TT MK3?

~Kay


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

TTFAdmin said:


> We can add in a new model. Would it just be labeled as TT MK3?
> 
> ~Kay


Don't know if you wan to duplicate what you have for the mark2? So TT, TTS and TTRS (for when it arrives!)?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Didn't there were ever seperate sections for the "Garage."
Hoggy.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Same as there has never been "5 Cylinder Forced Induction" added either.


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

cheechy said:


> TTFAdmin said:
> 
> 
> > We can add in a new model. Would it just be labeled as TT MK3?
> ...


Request has been sent to add the models

-Marie, Community Support


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

TTFAdmin said:


> cheechy said:
> 
> 
> > TTFAdmin said:
> ...


Ta very much


----------

